# Nissan Z or Infiniti G - Can you tell the difference?



## 350z99 (Jun 27, 2011)

It might be harder than you think: Nissan Z or Infiniti G at CARorCAR.com - Nissan 350Z/370Z or Infiniti G35/G37

This is the newest page from CARorCAR.com - Can you tell them apart?

Make sure you post your score in this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

except the door handle is different between the Z and G.

Dual sport motorcycles || Lifted trucks


----------

